# Best brand of conical lug bolts/locks for aftermarket wheels?



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm going to be installing aftermarket wheels on my MK4 Jetta so I need some conical lug bolts in the standard 14mm x 1.5mm x 28mm size since I don't need to use spacers. Is there a certain brand that is better than others? I would prefer to have a locking bolt on each wheel.

Should I get the set from McGard? I've heard there may be a problem with the lock key fitting inside the bolt hole in the wheel though.....is that a common issue with the McGards?

Anyone have experience with Gorilla?

ECS Tuning has some no-name bolts on their site for pretty cheap.......would it be ok to use these or is the quality not good? They also have the Euro Wheel locks available.....anyone with experience using them?

Thanks,
Hillary


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I bought both the no-name lug bolts from ECS and run McGard lock bolts and have not had an issue with either. It might help if you let us know what aftermarket wheels you're running... maybe someone with experience could chime in about fitment.


----------



## YooniT (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Are you using the McGard tuner conical lock bolts or the standard conical lock bolts? I'm trying to stay as close as possible to the OEM bolt length of 28mm. From what I could find, their closest standard conicals are 30mm, and the tuner conicals are 29.6mm. 

How far can you stray from the stock 28mm length without using spacers? The wheels that I'm installing are Enkei ZR1's that are 18" x 8" +35.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

McGard Locks

Here are the McGard locks that I used on my car and the ones that my GF has on her car.


----------

